# Changing bike from Road to Cyclocross



## 2wd (7 May 2012)

I'm considering selling my Specialized Allez Road bike and buying a Cyclocross

I love the bike and it rides great but the main reason for thinking about changing is the roads where I live are a disgrace and full of potholes and from the liitle I know of the Cyclocross I think this type of bike would be more suibtable?

I bought the road bike last year to keep fit and also for enjoyment, but find most of the time I'm looking out for potholes.

I also would't mind taking the bike off road,I've owned a Hybrid but preffer the road bike look and ride,but in the main I'll be on the road, so my question will be based on that.

Would you point me in the right direction/recommend a bike based on riding mainly on the roads please.

My current bike's is a 2011 Specialized Allez Sport with Sora STI,I have changed the tyres to 700x25 Conti Gator Skins to try and cope with the roads better.

I would like to upgrade to Tiagra/105, but would prefer to keep to a triple as I live in a hilly area,I hardly use the granny ring but it's comforting knowing it's there just in case  

I would be looking at spending no more than £1000

Thanks for any advice


----------



## jdtate101 (8 May 2012)

From the briefest search on the internet, it's clear the Allez doesn't have generous clearance on the forks or stays to fit chunkier tyres, so your options are two fold:

1) Buy Tiagra/105 components and maybe a new fork with clearance to get up to 30mm tyres (this may not be possible). This is likely to be difficult as your current frame does not have mountings for either canti or disc brakes and calipers will only go round skinny(ish) tyres. Also likely to be quite an expense.

2) Sell the Allez and get dedicated cross bike. You should be able to pick a very decent crosser for £1000, and sell the Allez for maybe £300-450 depending upon condition (or keep both...you know N+1 makes sense).

Getting the new bike would be my choice if you are dead set on a cyclocross bike. I recently got a CAADX6 for winter training (it's a Tiagra shod 2011 model) and love it. It can take serious punishment and brush it off with ease. The only thing I have upgraded was the brake pads, as the stock one's wouldn't stop a daisy let alone a 90KG bike and rider combo.


----------



## Norm (8 May 2012)

I've got a Secteur (the Allez's softer brother) and a Tricross (their CX-styled first cousin) and I think you are doing exactly the right thing.

As much as I love riding the Secteur (it is lighter, it is more responsive, it does climb easier and it does ride nicer) the convenience of riding the CX where I want, road, path, mud, whatever, is just amazing.

One thing that I've found which you might not expect is that journey times on tarmac are the same on both bikes as the Tricross just rides over almost anything as I'm not worrying about dodging potholes.


----------



## 2wd (8 May 2012)

Appreciate your comments jdtate and Norm,thanks 

I think I'll probably ride the summer out on the Spesh and try and pick up a 2012 end of year bargain before the 2013 models are released

The Allez will still be reasonably low miles by then (usually do 3 x 10 to 12 miles a week) and is currently in spanking condition 

I have changed the seat for a SDG Bel-Air with TI rails and as mentioned put the conti gator skin tyres,also put red bar tape on

Bit of a thread here on the changes.....

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/update-of-the-2011-specialized-allez-sport-27.94813/


----------



## wakou (9 May 2012)

It sounds like you are the 'perfect' customer for a Specialized Tricross Sport or Comp. I have one and I loves it.


----------



## 2wd (9 May 2012)

The Comp looks a good spec and I'm really liking the 2012 Cube Cross Race but its not a triple


----------



## VamP (10 May 2012)

Consider whether you want disc brakes and a rack mount. The X race has neither. Rose have a tidy road biased crosser with disc brakes and rack mounts, which is a lot lighter than the Tricross, there are others...


----------



## dan_bo (10 May 2012)

Harry halls' have got a 56cm spesh crux with a mix of fsa, LX and tiagra for £850, down from a grand. I was slavvering over it last night and they reckon they'd move a bit more on the price as well. go and offer 'em £750 if it's your size.


----------



## jdtate101 (10 May 2012)

Or you could go with the commuters favourite the Boardman CX TEAM for £899, granted it's not a triple, but you could always use the remainder to buy a lower geared cassette later on.


----------



## 2wd (10 May 2012)

Thanks again for some great advice and for taking the time to look around

The Crux looks great but is too big

Those Rose bikes,  they look very good and I'll see what reviews I can get

Boardman,another decent choice

I rang Leisurelakes where I bought my Spesh from to enquire on the 2012 Cube Cross Race but nothing available and was offered a 2011 Specialized Tricross Comp for £999,as already said this is a great bike with Shimano 105

Then I went into my LBS today to enquire on the Cube Cross Race but non available,in fact he said he didn't think it ever went into production ?

So i looked at a Cannondale CAADX 6 Tiagra but was then given the heads up on the 2013 Cube Cross Race which is claimed to be available around August

I really like the Cube so may hold out for that unless something else comes along (those Rose bikes are attracting my attention)

Need to sell mine first though to help fund it


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 May 2012)

Have a look at the Focus Mares as well. They're generally exceptionally well specced bikes. I had a 2011 Mares AX 1.0 and it was an awesome bit of kit. Why did I sell it? Not a clue, I do silly things some times 

I actually ended up taking the Nobbly Nics off mine and fitting road tyres as it was turning me into a hooligan. I just wanted to ride it everywhere and I had visions of me ending up in casualty

I'll definitely have an other CX bike when funds permit though 

[EDIT] Whyte seem to be getting well rated as well


----------



## 2wd (10 May 2012)

I cant seem to take to the looks of the Whyte frames geometry

is it me or are these a strange angle


----------



## Norm (10 May 2012)

I should point out that I've got a 2010 Tricross Sport, but the world of CX (and, for VamP, CX-styled  ) bikes has changed since, though, with more disc-equipped rides out there and a much wider range of bikes which have the combination of drop-bars, MTB gears, 700c wheels and wide clearances.

Given the choice, I'd probably go with something which wore discs, although I don't feel strongly enough that I actually want to change the Tricross which would be the last bike that I'd sell as it covers 95% of the abilities of the road bike, 85% of the MTB and 100% of the fun.


----------



## Dave5N (10 May 2012)

Struggling to understand your logic. My Road bikes and cross bikes have the same wheels.


----------



## 2wd (10 May 2012)

Dont struggle Dave......

Just come and ride the streets of Oldham

The craters are still there from the riots


----------



## VamP (11 May 2012)

2wd said:


> I cant seem to take to the looks of the Whyte frames geometry
> 
> is it me or are these a strange angle


 
It is a radical MTB derived geometry. Most who have ridden it off-road rave about it. Review. I haven't had the opportunity yet.


----------



## cloggsy (11 May 2012)

The Cube look nice, but I really fancy disk brakes as opposed to rim brakes (for a change...)


----------



## 2wd (11 May 2012)

cloggsy said:


> The Cube look nice, but I really fancy disk brakes as opposed to rim brakes (for a change...)


 
I've rang quite a few bike shops and they all said it was never produced


----------



## cloggsy (11 May 2012)

2wd said:


> I've rang quite a few bike shops and they all said it was never produced


 
Everywhere I search online is showing 'no stock,' so you could be right?!


----------



## defy-one (11 May 2012)

was in my local Stows (Slough) - got looking at a Specialzed crosstrial with centre brake levers as well as the usual drop levers. aluminium fork with big disks - looked great in midnight blue - £900.
the normal brakes version was also £900 but had a carbon front fork.

which one would the judges go for all things being equal?


----------



## VamP (11 May 2012)

2wd said:


> I've rang quite a few bike shops and they all said it was never produced


 

I have one. But it's a 2011. It's a good bike but quite race focused - not the kind of all rounder that it sounds like you are looking for.


----------



## PK99 (11 May 2012)

2wd said:


> I'm considering selling my Specialized Allez Road bike and buying a Cyclocross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've had 3 tricrosses:

2009 sport triple - Smidsy write off
2011 sport triple - faulty fork recall and full refund
2012 Disc elite triple, tiagra 3*10

All good but the disc brakes make the current incarnation head and shoulders above the other versions. I'm just about to buy one for my wife to replace her hardrock mtb.

Note, the Tricross is not marketed as a cyclocross bike ( see specailzed Cruz for that) but as a Crossroads bike.
I've got a Van Nicolas road bike and a Whyte mtb, and while the Van Nic is the bike for a sportive style speedy and hilly ride and the Whyte is the bike for the muddy 100 mile off road tour ride I've just done, the Tricross would be fine for 90% of my riding: Road, towpath, single track, urban rambles, road tours etc etc


----------



## Dave5N (11 May 2012)

Stll don't understand why you want a 'cross bike to ride on the road.


----------



## 2wd (11 May 2012)

Dave5N said:


> Stll don't understand why you want a 'cross bike to ride on the road.


 
Dave,because I want to,dont stress yourself about it


----------



## cloggsy (12 May 2012)

Dave5N said:


> Stll don't understand why you want a 'cross bike to ride on the road.


 
I want a 'cross bike for the winter commute, rather than trash my carbon road bike (or ride the old commuter in my garage which weighs about 20kg's...)


----------



## jdtate101 (13 May 2012)

Dave5N said:


> Stll don't understand why you want a 'cross bike to ride on the road.


 
As he said in his OP, roads near him are like the surface of the moon and he feels like he needs a bit more 'sturdiness' than a road bike.


----------



## 2wd (13 May 2012)

Nail on the head jdtate101 

Update, I've put a deposit down on a 2011 Specialized Tricross Sport

Seems to have everything I'm looking for as it has Tiagra and the granny ring,has decent reviews as a jack of all trades and comes in well under budget

A fair summary of it is here......

http://www.tredzblog.co.uk/2011/07/specialized-tricross-review.html

Spec....

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Specialized-Tricross-Sport-2011_37663.htm

I'm not a road racer or a cyclocrosser looking to take on the world, so I'm happy with my choice


----------



## Norm (13 May 2012)

What an excellent choice.


----------



## 2wd (14 May 2012)

Bike's being delivered Friday .... 

What do I do with the Allez 

I'm really unsure if i should keep it as its really is a great bike to ride and looks stunning, but on the other hand the reasons for the swap is because the new one should be more suibtable as an all rounder given the conditiions of the roads round here.

I also live very close to farm tracks and canal paths so a whole new world is open to me now 

I've spent around £150.00 on the Allez upgrading the tyres/seat and bar tape so this bike would make a great buy


----------



## Norm (14 May 2012)

I'd keep it, for a while at least, if you have the room for it.

As I mentioned, I've a Tricross, a Secteur and a hardtail and each has a different role. There are not many times I get to the shed and don't know which one I'm going to be riding as the journey and the purpose decides which is most suitable. Each one gets plenty of use and they all have fairly similar mileages under their tyres.

You will love the Tricross as the all-rounder that you were looking for. However, there will still be times, when the sky is blue and clear, the temperature is in the low-20s and the wind is negligible, that you will be very, very glad that you've got the Allez.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2012)

+1 for keeping it if possible, I love both my Spesh's (Secteur and Tricross) but they are very different beasts and once the Tricross is in full commuter mode I wouldn't want to use it as my weekend forum ride bike 
Enjoy


----------



## cloggsy (15 May 2012)

Keep it... You know the rules... N+1


----------



## 2wd (15 May 2012)

Trouble is I told the Mrs I could afford the Tricross if I sold the Allez

But,maybe,just maybe I could get round this....

I got the new one for an amazing less than half price bargain due to an error on the website


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 May 2012)

2wd said:


> I got the new one for an amazing less than half price bargain due to an error on the website


Which site


----------



## 2wd (15 May 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Which site


 
www.itoldalittlewhitelie.com


----------



## cloggsy (16 May 2012)

2wd said:


> Trouble is I told the Mrs I could afford the Tricross if I sold the Allez
> 
> But,maybe,just maybe I could get round this....
> 
> I got the new one for an amazing less than half price bargain due to an error on the website


 
Whoops!


----------



## jugglingphil (16 May 2012)

Was in Evans this week, and they had a tricross sport on display. It looks amazing in blue, with disk brakes.


----------



## 2wd (16 May 2012)

jugglingphil said:


> Was in Evans this week, and they had a tricross sport on display. It looks amazing in blue, with disk brakes.


 
That will be the 2012 model,slightly lower spec on the gearing,its sora,the 2011 isTiagra,but as you say its got disc brakes 

I'm on the fence with the blue colour though


----------



## jugglingphil (17 May 2012)

2wd said:


> That will be the 2012 model,slightly lower spec on the gearing,its sora,the 2011 isTiagra,but as you say its got disc brakes
> 
> I'm on the fence with the blue colour though


 
I didn't really look at the spec to much.
Th blue colour does it for me much more than the white/black horror. I did like the black of past, not the brown though!


----------



## defy-one (17 May 2012)

i'm looking at the 2012 tri-cross - just signed up for c2w scheme!!! 
yipppeeeee


----------



## 2wd (17 May 2012)

jugglingphil said:


> Th blue colour does it for me much more than the white/black horror.


 
The white/black is the one I've bought


----------



## defy-one (17 May 2012)

Isn't that the tricross sport or possibly last years??


----------



## jackthelad (17 May 2012)

I have a tricross sport and several road bikes,the tricross is the do it all bike with relaxed geometry.
By having a few set of tyres you can change it into a road bike,commuter or take it off road.Mudguards can be on or off
racks can be fitted or left off.If i only had one bike it would be the tricross.Mines is used as a tourer at the moment with rack for panniers 3 bottle cages 28mm panaracer ribmo tyres.When I was in the lbs a customer was getting a front rack fitted to the front forks,so it is also capable of taking 4 panniers.Just dont show the wife this post


----------



## 2wd (18 May 2012)

Bikes now arrived and looks much more sexier in real life in black and silver (was just winding up jugglinphil )

Just going to pop out for two minutes to set her up

Its a 54cm but the bike appears a lot bigger than my Allez 54cm with the top bar on the Tricross just nudging my nuggets, where with the Allez there's plenty of clearance.


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

2wd said:


> Its a 54cm but the bike appears a lot bigger than my Allez 54cm with the top bar on the Tricross just nudging my nuggets, where with the Allez there's plenty of clearance.


I found the same with my 54 Tricross compared to the 54 Secteur, slightly more upright riding position and a lot less seatpost showing.

Enjoy


----------



## 2wd (18 May 2012)

Just been out on it and with my shoes on the top bars ok

First impressions are superb,I am LOVING Tiagra,its so much less "clunkier" than Sora sti and the bike feels so much more capable of dealing with the poor surfaces

Some piccies....


----------



## jdtate101 (19 May 2012)

One thing you will notice, is that the brakes are less effective than the caliper type on your roadie (they have less mechanical advantage). I would recommend investing in a decent set of pads (either swissstop or Koolstop), as the stock one's generally are rubbish, and you want to be confident on your new steed.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 May 2012)

+1 for upgrading the pads, but they also need setting up correctly, ie: with a touch of toe in


----------



## 2wd (19 May 2012)

First challenge was looking for the QR on the brakes to get the front wheel on

None there,had to piddle around loosening the brake cable

was that the right thing to do or is there some form of qr on this type of brake?


----------



## 2wd (19 May 2012)

2nd challenge.....

The 1st proper ride

Went out for a quick 7 miler before the match and the 3 big differences are

Tiagra,superb,loving it

The tyres absorbing the ruts and pot holes,great

The ride itself, - I'm knackered,I guess the 32mm chunky tyres are affecting my effort/speed

I'm averaging 3mph less on the flat and its a lot tougher on the legs 

One advantage, I'll get fitter quicker now

I must be a quick fit fitter


----------



## wakou (20 May 2012)

2wd said:


> First challenge was looking for the QR on the brakes to get the front wheel on
> 
> None there,had to piddle around loosening the brake cable
> 
> was that the right thing to do or is there some form of qr on this type of brake?


 
Squeeze the brake pads against the rim by hand and the cable nipple pops out out of the canti....


----------



## 2wd (20 May 2012)

^^^ Thanks


----------



## cloggsy (21 May 2012)

2wd said:


> The ride itself, - I'm knackered,I guess the 32mm chunky tyres are affecting my effort/speed


Swap the tyres out for some road rubber; 23's or 25's


----------



## 2wd (21 May 2012)

Thanks cloggsy but wouldn't that be a waste of time given I bought the Tricross due to poor road surfaces

If I put 23/25s on wouldnt I be back to the same problem?

Or can the Tricross iron out these problems even with thinner tyres on

Sorry if its a numpty question


----------



## potsy (21 May 2012)

2wd said:


> Thanks cloggsy but wouldn't that be a waste of time given I bought the Tricross due to poor road surfaces
> 
> If I put 23/25s on wouldnt I be back to the same problem?
> 
> ...


Stick with the wider tyres 2wd, makes a real difference


----------



## 2wd (21 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Stick with the wider tyres 2wd, makes a real difference


 
I'm going to persevere with the Borough CXs which are 32mm

I've been out 3 nights now and managed to get my average speed to the same as on the Allez,albeit it takes a tad more effort

I was a little worried on my first outing if I'd done the right thing, but I'm loving the Tricross now,it's real point anywhere and go bike and I'm having loads of fun


----------



## cloggsy (21 Sep 2012)

I e-mailed Winstanley's and apparently the 56cm 2013 Cube Cross Race will be with suppliers mid-October '12, with the other sizes following on shortly afterwards?!

I don't think there will be any sort of volume available, so if you want one, you'd better give 'em a deposit quick!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2012)

*2WD
*Paul Milnes in Bradford is (or certainly was) one of the most cross-friendly shops in the north at one point, sponsoring Bradford Olympic, which had such notable riders as the Thackray brothers (Richard & Robert), Chris Young, & Jough ('Joff') Watson
My first cross-bike came from them; an ex-team 653

They custom build cross-bikes to specification & budget

It's not that far a tip over the Pennines for you, via the M62 (& M606), I'd reckon that allowing for traffic in B/ford centre, you'd be walking through the door witin 30 min of leaving M606


http://www.paulmilnescycles.com/
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Paul-Milne...874571011&_sid=71170471&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## 2wd (22 Sep 2012)

Ooh this topic has resurfaced and I dont have the Tricross any more

I sold it as it just wasn't for me and bought a Cube Peloton Pro road bike 

I just need to get a pot hole early warning system fitted now!


----------



## 007fair (22 Sep 2012)

2wd said:


> Ooh this topic has resurfaced and I dont have the Tricross any more
> 
> I sold it as it just wasn't for me and bought a Cube Peloton Pro road bike
> 
> I just need to get a pot hole early warning system fitted now!


Interesting I was thinking of a boardman cyclocross but I would like it to be as fast as my Giant SCR 2 for events - I suppose it could be but only if I put 23, 25 tyres on it. Rather than changing the tyre I would rather get a second set of wheels but then this is expensive. Did you try the tricross with narrower tyres? Ah decisions..


----------



## 2wd (22 Sep 2012)

@ 007
I tried 25mm tyres on it but as much as I convinced myself I'd made the right decision in selling my Specialized Allez and buying the Tricross, deep down I knew I'd made the wrong decision

It was great as a go anywhere bike but I just didn't like it,just wasn't for me, so I bought this which I am lovin 
It goes against why I wanted a Tricross, which was to deal with the poor roads, but what the hell you only live once


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2012)

After a few days commuting on my Secteur this week it was lovely to get back on the Tricross with it's comfortable wide tyres, makes such a difference on overall comfort.
When I put 25's on mine it was certainly nippier to ride but the comfort and the ability to have full length guards means if I could only have 1 bike it would be this.


----------

